# Cavs vs Lakers - Jan 26th - 3:30 EST - ABC



## Benedict_Boozer

_vs_







​
*Cleveland Cavaliers* 
_vs_
*Los Angeles Lakers*

*Staples Center*
Los Angeles, CA
Sunday, January 26th, 2008
3:30 pm EST










*Projected Starting 5*
*Cavaliers*:
*






PG - Larry Hughes







SG – Ira Newble







C – Zydrunas Ilgauskas







SF – Lebron James







PF – Drew Gooden​* 
*Lakers*:*







PG – Derek Fisher







SG – Kobe Bryant







C – Kwame Brown







SF – Luke Walton







PF – Lamar Odom​*


----------



## Pioneer10

Hope Lebron learns from the Phoenix game and stays aggresive: don't stay in one spot dribbling all day


----------



## Basel

Good luck!


----------



## hendrix2430

Good luck to the lakers! 

Contrary to past years, I really like the lakers this year. I've always liked Kobe, but the guys surrouding him are doing it big right now. 

...we are catching a break with Bynum out though, I have to win this one.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Pre-game notes:*



> Over his past five games, Kobe Bryant has resembled the player that led the NBA in scoring the past two seasons. For the Los Angeles Lakers, though, that might not be a good thing.
> 
> Bryant and the Lakers (27-14) try to avoid their third straight loss on Sunday when they host LeBron James and the Cleveland Cavaliers in a battle of the league's top two scorers.
> 
> This season it's been James who is the NBA's No. 1 scorer, averaging 29.7 points for the Cavaliers (23-19), who have won nine of their last 11 games. Bryant is scoring 27.7 points per game, but has been more passive than in the past two seasons, when he's averaged 31.6 and 35.4 points, respectively.
> 
> A more balanced, well-rounded supporting cast has enabled Bryant to take fewer shots than he has in other years -- nine other Lakers average between 6.5 and 13.2 points.
> 
> But with 20-year-old center Andrew Bynum, who averages 13.1 points, out until March with a knee injury, the onus is falling on Bryant to fill the void in the Lakers' offense.
> 
> He's done that in the five games since Bynum went down, scoring 32.8 points per contest. But Los Angeles is just 2-3 in those games and lost three of its past four. The Lakers fell behind by 17 after three quarters in a 112-105 loss at Dallas on Saturday despite 40 from Bryant.
> 
> "We did a great job of battling back and actually having an opportunity to do some damage there," Bryant said. "It just never materialized for us."
> 
> It was Bryant's third 40-point effort this season, and the Lakers are 1-2 in those games.
> 
> Bryant has averaged 32.3 points in his last four games against the Cavaliers, though he only scored 21 in the Lakers' visit to Cleveland on Dec. 20.
> 
> The Cavaliers, however, have won all four of those meetings. James had 33 points in their win over Los Angeles last month, and has averaged 27.4 in nine lifetime meetings with the Lakers.
> 
> Cleveland had won nine of its first 10 to start 2008, and led Phoenix most of the way on Friday night. But James missed a pair of inside shots late that would have sealed a victory for the Cavaliers, who lost 110-108 on Shawn Marion's floater with 1.1 seconds to play.
> 
> "Some of those shots seemed like they were down in the net and something pulled the ball out," said James, who scored 36 points.
> 
> Like the Lakers, the Cavaliers are also dealing with an injury to one of their starters. Sasha Pavlovic sprained his left foot in Cleveland's 121-85 victory over the Wizards on Wednesday and could miss up to two months.
> 
> Oft-injured Larry Hughes should get more playing time in Pavlovic's absence. Hughes, though, is suffering through the worst season of his 10-year career, averaging 9.6 points while shooting just 34.0 percent.
> 
> He had averaged just 5.3 points in his last four games prior to scoring 25 against Phoenix on Friday.
> 
> Center Zydrunas Ilgauskas has played well during the Cavaliers' recent hot streak. He's averaging 17.2 points and 8.0 rebounds over his last six games, shooting 61.1 percent.
> 
> Ilgauskas has averaged 18.4 points in 13 career games against Los Angeles.
> 
> On Feb. 15, the Cavaliers beat the Lakers 114-108 in their most recent trip to Staples Center, snapping a seven-game losing streak in Los Angeles.


----------



## Brandname

I'm not sure I feel comfortable with the Ira Newble experiment.


----------



## Brandname

Someone tell van Gundy that Kobe and Lebron don't play the same position.


----------



## Brandname

OMG, Drew completely lost Odom for the layup there....agh


----------



## Brandname

Frankly, we'll never win a championship with Drew as our starting PF.


----------



## Brandname

Hmm... that's unlike Phil to take a timeout so quickly like that.


----------



## remy23

Nice driving hoops for James. Get to the rim young man.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Big Z with 2pts, 4reb, 2 assists ...


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Larry with 3 shots, all taken over 23 feet - I don't like that!


----------



## croco

Mark Jackson, quote of the week ?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Once again I am at work - But who is trying to guard Odom?


----------



## Pioneer10

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> Once again I am at work - But who is trying to guard Odom?


Did you really have to ask that: Gooden 90% of the time


----------



## Pioneer10

Shannon Brown not even dressed ith Sasha hurt?


----------



## Pioneer10

WTF was that Hughes: I don't care how good he plays can't stand the guy

lol right after I say that he gets a nice steal. Surprised Kobe didn't block the layup


----------



## Pioneer10

Haven't seen Phil Jackson call this many early TO's in a long time


----------



## Brandname

lol, hit the 'Easy Button'

I really like JVG as a commentator.


----------



## Basel

I know the weather has been bad here in Southern California lately, but it's freaking raining in Staples! Haha!


----------



## Brandname

Basel57 said:


> I know the weather has been bad here in Southern California lately, but it's freaking raining in Staples! Haha!


Holy cow, it's really coming down, too!


----------



## Pioneer10

I was thinking of going to this game today. Wife wanted to throw down the $500 bucks to get mediocre seats since the Cavs only come to LA twice a year but I'm glad I didn't with all this rain


----------



## Brandname

Pioneer10 said:


> I was thinking of going to this game today. Wife wanted to throw down the $500 bucks to get mediocre seats since the Cavs only come to LA twice a year but I'm glad I didn't with all this rain


Is that how much it costs?! :eek8:

I get the cheap cheap seats at the Q.


----------



## Pioneer10

Brandname said:


> Is that how much it costs?! :eek8:
> 
> I get the cheap cheap seats at the Q.


Middle concourse is all 200+, upper concourse is 80+. With the HD TV what's the point of being in the nosebleeds anymore especially its going to still cost you 200+ considering parking etc.


----------



## Brandname

Pioneer10 said:


> Middle concourse is all 200+, upper concourse is 80+. With the HD TV what's the point of being in the nosebleeds anymore especially its going to still cost you 200+ considering parking etc.


Yeah no kidding. I hardly get to go to the Q anymore obviously, but watching it on HD really helps.


----------



## croco

Those Cavs ... not only does Larry Hughes delay the game with his notorious slow thinking style, but they also fix the shotclock and now they make it rain in Staples ? :azdaja:


----------



## remy23

The announcers talking about LeBron's left hand (always thought he had a nice one, not like it just developed recently) and still calling him 240 pounds (he's been bigger than that for a good while). And except JVG, saying Larry playing PG is why his production suffered. Yeah...


----------



## Pioneer10

Why the **** does Brady Quinn have a commercial?


----------



## Brandname

Kobe vs. Lebron?

I think Kwame vs. Gooden would be a better 1 on 1 game.


----------



## Pioneer10

remy23 said:


> The announcers talking about LeBron's left hand (always thought he had a nice one, not like it just developed recently) and still calling him 240 pounds (he's been bigger than that for a good while). And except JVG, saying Larry playing PG is why his production suffered. Yeah...


Most announcers/sports writers don't watch a lot of games or do much research: they follow the CW on any player/team till something blows it up (i.e. just follow the Lebron and defense argument). I mean if I was doing a report on the Cavs, I would at least just read BW's blog/Sunday columns but that's to hard to do for most of these guys.


----------



## Brandname

remy23 said:


> The announcers talking about LeBron's left hand (always thought he had a nice one, not like it just developed recently) and still calling him 240 pounds (he's been bigger than that for a good while). And except JVG, saying Larry playing PG is why his production suffered. Yeah...


Yeah I never understood why people have these myths about Lebron's off hand. He's had a great off-hand since his first day in the league.


----------



## Pioneer10

Couple of really bad possessions by the Cavs here: might want a TO if I was Mike Brown


----------



## Brandname

Hahaha, that was the source of the leak?! That's ridiculous.


----------



## Pioneer10

How is that not a foul on Kobe there? He's a pulling a Bruce Bowen


----------



## Brandname

lol, Kobe got away with some real contact there.


----------



## Brandname

I think we should keep Lebron on Kobe. Not only is he our best defender, but maybe we can get him to take some bad shots.


----------



## Brandname

Man, Lebron has been settling for some bad shots this game.


----------



## Brandname

oh man, I don't know why Lebron took the foul there. I don't like that at all.


----------



## Brandname

Think we could ever draw up an inbounds play like that? Yeah right...


----------



## remy23

Down 2 points after the opening quarter.


----------



## Basel

Looks like it's going to be an exciting game throughout.


----------



## Pioneer10

Brandname said:


> Think we could ever draw up an inbounds play like that? Yeah right...


It's amazing that Mike Brown hasn't got ANY better at out of bounds plays. It's pathetic


----------



## croco

Basel57 said:


> Looks like it's going to be an exciting game throughout.


And an awfully long one too.


----------



## Brandname

I don't really like the way this game is going so far.


----------



## Brandname

What a move by Devin Brown!


----------



## Pioneer10

Best thing about this year: our bench is so much better then last year.


----------



## Brandname

Haha, everyone has a scouting report on Hughes.

1) Let him shoot jumpers all day.
2) When he does drive, stand there and do nothing and he'll run over you.
3) Profit.


----------



## Pioneer10

WTF hughes? That was such a bleeding obvious charge


----------



## Pioneer10

Defense not very good right now but offense is


----------



## Brandname

Jeez, someone MOVE on offense!


----------



## Brandname

ugh, bad shot Lebron.


----------



## Pioneer10

God I HATE when Lebron bails out guys like Radmanovic by taking three's. You're alone with him take him off the dribble


----------



## Pioneer10

I can understand doing those 3's against tough defenders to loosen up the man to man D but Lebron bails out guys like Peja, Turiaf, and Radmanovic by taking those dumb jumpers. No way those slow SF's can keep up with him. I would blow up if I was a coach with those shots


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Lebron and Kobe have switched rolls - Lebron going for 40+ and Kobe going for the triple double.


----------



## Brandname

Hughes just got abused by Kobe.


----------



## Imdaman

I dont understand lebron either. I dont think he has hit a jumper yet. Nobody can stop him why doesnt he just drive.


----------



## Pioneer10

That was such a flop: I can't believe the crowd is getting upset about that


----------



## Brandname

Only Gooden could miss that dunk.


----------



## Brandname

Why ARE we having Lebron take the foul?!?!!?! ARGHTHHHGHT?HATHA


----------



## Pioneer10

Why have Gooden in on an defensive possesion?


----------



## Pioneer10

Brandname said:


> Why ARE we having Lebron take the foul?!?!!?! ARGHTHHHGHT?HATHA


Yeah why not have Newble out there taking the foul? Pretty stupid


----------



## Brandname

This has just been one of the stupidest halves of basketball I've ever seen. Our team is just completely brain dead right now, it's so infuriating.


----------



## Basel

You guys have nothing to worry about. You're winning this game.


----------



## remy23

^ Mike Brown's genius strategy, that's why.


----------



## Brandname

Kobe thoroughly outplayed Lebron in the first half.


----------



## Brandname

Of course, I guess we didn't have many other offensive options. Everyone else is sucking it up, too.


----------



## croco

That move by Devin Brown was ridiculous, I thought I was watching Michael Jordan for a second.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Brandname said:


> Kobe thoroughly outplayed Lebron in the first half.


Aren't we up 9 points?


----------



## Brandname

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> Aren't we up 9 points?


Yeah, we are.


----------



## Brandname

We need to find more minutes for Devin Brown. The guy just makes things happen when he's in the game.


----------



## Pioneer10

Lebron has us spoiled 21 points, 6 boards, and a bunch of good passes and he's had a bad half by our standards for him lol


----------



## Pioneer10

Brandname said:


> We need to find more minutes for Devin Brown. The guy just makes things happen when he's in the game.


Him plus Boobie, and AV together is awesome off the bench. It's funny ho many of our "bench players" finish the game compared to our starters


----------



## Pioneer10

OK any bets how bad this 3rd quarter will be? I predict we'll be tied by the fourth


----------



## Brandname

Pioneer10 said:


> Lebron has us spoiled 21 points, 6 boards, and a bunch of good passes and he's had a bad half by our standards for him lol


Well I don't mean to sound like a sourpuss or something. He has played reasonably well. But I do think he's made a lot of bad decisions and has taken some bad shots in the first half.


----------



## Pioneer10

Newble wtf? This is exactly we blow big leads


----------



## Brandname

Kobe pretty much flopped on that left handed shot when Lebron didn't bite.


----------



## Pioneer10

Newble lol


----------



## Brandname

Why is Newble back in? Mike Brown has very little learning capacity I guess, lol.

And of course he immediately throws down a huge dunk, lol.


----------



## Brandname

I hate Derek Fisher's game, but his shot is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Brandname

Lebron's shot has looked BAD today.

What was Gooden doing there?!?!?!?!!


----------



## Pioneer10

How is that not a foul?


----------



## Brandname

Newble, Hughes, and Gooden in the game now.

What a recipe for disaster... ugh


----------



## Brandname

THAT was a moving screen?!


----------



## Brandname

I was to trade Gooden as soon as possible. It can't happen soon enough. I'm just so sick of him.


----------



## Pioneer10

Pioneer10 said:


> OK any bets how bad this 3rd quarter will be? I predict we'll be tied by the fourth


Thanks Mike Brown: the clownboy lineup with Gooden and Newble gets roasted again just like the Phoenix game.


----------



## Imdaman

I see your coach also has lineup problems starting quarters.


----------



## Brandname

Pioneer10 said:


> Thanks Mike Brown: the clownboy lineup with Gooden and Newble gets roasted again just like the Phoenix game.


I just don't get it. Why does it take Mike Brown so long to make ANY adjustments? I cannot figure this out.


----------



## Brandname

It sucks that he left Gooden and Hughes in the game.


----------



## Brandname

What the hell are we doing?!


----------



## Pioneer10

WTF is Lebron doing?


----------



## Pioneer10

Why is Hughes still in?


----------



## Brandname

This is the dumbest offense I've ever seen, quite frankly.


----------



## Pioneer10

Why is Gooden in?


----------



## Brandname

Pioneer10 said:


> Why is Gooden in?


I can't get this out of my head. The guy has been playing like hot garbage for the past 2 games, and nothing happens.


----------



## Pioneer10

Brandname said:


> What the hell are we doing?!


I have no idea: it's mind boggling that Gooden has played this many minutes


----------



## Brandname

Pioneer10 said:


> I have no idea: it's mind boggling that Gooden has played this many minutes


And we aren't even trying to run plays on offense. Not even trying. 

And Larry bails Kobe out with an absolutely mind-numbingly stupid foul. Our dumbest players get the most minutes. I hate it.


----------



## Pioneer10

These refs bailing out the whiners again


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Brandname said:


> I can't get this out of my head. The guy has been playing like hot garbage for the past 2 games, and nothing happens.


Because its a small sample size of 2 games out of 82 games. I guess Mike Brown is a little more even keil than the rest of us. 

granted Gooden has been retarded, but when a man gets you a near double double while playing stupid, I think Mike Brown will take the good with the bad games.


----------



## Pioneer10

**** AV is hurt


----------



## Brandname

Son of a *****. You have to be kidding me.


----------



## Pioneer10

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> Because its a small sample size of 2 games out of 82 games. I guess Mike Brown is a little more even keil than the rest of us.
> 
> granted Gooden has been retarded, but when a man gets you a near double double while playing stupid, I think Mike Brown will take the good with the bad games.


Gooden has played like crap for half the year: if AV is hurt bad I'm going to lose my wits having to watch Gooden


----------



## Pioneer10

God dammit: we lose AV for a long time and this seasin is toast again


----------



## Brandname

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> *Because its a small sample size of 2 games out of 82 games.* I guess Mike Brown is a little more even keil than the rest of us.
> 
> granted Gooden has been retarded, but when a man gets you a near double double while playing stupid, I think Mike Brown will take the good with the bad games.


But it's really not. The guy plays stupid all the time. 

See, here's the thing. You know exactly what you're going to get with Gooden. Some nights, you're going to get a guy who's into it, he's making shots, and he's rotating. Other nights, you're going to get a guy that gives you absolutely nothing, misses every defensive rotation, and basically gives you negative net production.

Those games are the ones when Mike Brown needs to adjust his rotations. Gooden and Newble, IMO, are the ones who contributed to the loss last game the most. Mike Brown's gotta adjust in those games.


----------



## Pioneer10

Damon Jones has to hit those shots: he'swide open


----------



## Pioneer10

Lebron's jumper is crap today


----------



## Brandname

Lebron's jumper is just completely off today. He needs to quit taking them.


----------



## Brandname

ugh, what an irritating game. Why can some games, even when we're winning, make me feel so miserable? lol


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

So what happened to AV?


----------



## Basel

As much as I can't stand Varejao, I hope he's all right. Not sure what's with LeBron's jumper today, but I'll definitely take it. I know he's not the best shooter, but he's also not usually this bad.


----------



## Pioneer10

Brandname said:


> ugh, what an irritating game. Why can some games, even when we're winning, make me feel so miserable? lol


You don't like games which look like my local Y games: i.e no coaching, no plays, just pick it up and jack it up?


----------



## Pioneer10

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> So what happened to AV?


Looked like a REAL bad ankle sprain


----------



## Pioneer10

Freakin A Gooden: box out


----------



## hendrix2430

Pioneer10 said:


> You don't like games which look like my local Y games: i.e no coaching, no plays, just pick it up and jack it up?



:lol:

I hope AV's ok. Did it look that bad?


----------



## Pioneer10

Kobe whining his way to another call: he's just screaming


----------



## Brandname

What the HELL was that at the end of the quarter??? Get your head in the game Lebron, sheesh.


----------



## Pioneer10

Lebron is playing like crap: he's ot to make those interior shots

But seriously Lebron needs to start whining/screaming like Kobe: look how many no calls Kobe has baited the refs into today


----------



## Brandname

I have no idea how we're in this game. We're shooting 38% to their 49%.


----------



## Brandname

Pioneer10 said:


> Lebron is playing like crap: he's ot to make those interior shots
> 
> But seriously Lebron needs to start whining/screaming like Kobe: look how many no calls Kobe has baited the refs into today


And I don't even think Kobe is the worst at it. The refs at least seem to know his reputation and don't give him everything. Guys like Arenas and Pierce get pretty much whatever they want at the FT line this way.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Brandname said:


> I have no idea how we're in this game. We're shooting 38% to their 49%.


Was just going to say that - well law of averages everything leads to 40% so maybe we can win this ;-)


----------



## Brandname

Pioneer10 said:


> OK any bets how bad this 3rd quarter will be? I predict we'll be tied by the fourth


I know we could all see this one coming, but I'm still impressed. :biggrin:


----------



## Brandname

Lebron's going to put up a season high in shots today.


----------



## Pioneer10

Come on Lebron finish that shot: that was point blank noo need to pass that.


----------



## Brandname

Without AV, we're going to have a REALLY hard time winning this one.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

19 to 10 on Fouls today... yuck


----------



## Pioneer10

WTF is James is doing? He's was handfighting Bryant instead of freakin boxing him out.


----------



## Brandname

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> 19 to 10 on Fouls today... yuck


I guess we need to cry to the refs and get a T?


----------



## AllEyezonTX

lol @ Van Gundy "Verbal Flop" comment


----------



## Pioneer10

This is the worst Lebron performance since the NOH game


----------



## Brandname

Suddenly it's not close that Kobe's the best player in the world?


----------



## Pioneer10

We can't freakin get a rebound with a AV


----------



## Brandname

Get a ****ing rebound!


----------



## AllEyezonTX

nice dime, LBJ


----------



## Brandname

Come on, get to the loose balls! They just want it more than we do right now, ugh.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

you have to get that steal.....


----------



## Pioneer10

This is going to be a long season depending on how long AV is out.


----------



## Brandname

Why is Hughes in instead of Devin.


----------



## Pioneer10

Brandname said:


> Why is Hughes in instead of Devin.


It's for his 3 point shooting


----------



## Brandname

The way they're shooting FTs, there's no way we can get back in this game.


----------



## Brandname

With as much contact as Kobe's had all day, I can't believe that's his first foul.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

Nice D, LBJ


----------



## Brandname

Z is out. Damn.


----------



## Imdaman

bye bye big Z.


----------



## Pioneer10

That was terrible by Kobe

WTF Gooden: you don't have to shoot that crap


----------



## AllEyezonTX

Brandname said:


> Why is Hughes in instead of Devin.


for not coming up with the loose ball


----------



## Pioneer10

I don't who I can't stand more: Gooden or Hughes


----------



## Brandname

That was awesome defense by Lebron by the way.


----------



## Brandname

AllEyezonTX said:


> for not coming up with the loose ball


Oh ok, I guess I could see that. But he's so much better...


----------



## Brandname

Ever since Kobe got that technical, he's gotten to the line like 15 times.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

nice flush, Newbie


----------



## remy23

Newble with the slam!


----------



## Pioneer10

Kobe's shooting the Lakers out of it thank God.


----------



## remy23

And Hughes with the jumper. Nice.


----------



## Brandname

I'm really worried about AV.


----------



## Imdaman

Great game so far.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

wat that blocked by Gooden?


----------



## Pioneer10

Not really well played though by either team


----------



## AllEyezonTX

wow, LBJ quick thinking ANd 1


----------



## Brandname

Why is Kobe sitting?


----------



## Pioneer10

Lebron gets that call? I don't understand the refs: he's been whacked a lot already


----------



## remy23

Hughes with another jumper. Cavs are doing good with Kobe on the bench.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

bad turnover...here come #24


----------



## Pioneer10

Brandname said:


> Why is Kobe sitting?


PJ sending a message


----------



## Brandname

They're smartly getting Kobe away from LBJ.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

"mv...."


----------



## Pioneer10

Holy Hughes!!


----------



## Brandname

I hate it every time Hughes takes a shot.


----------



## Pioneer10

WTF Lebron? play smart that was a bad shot


----------



## Brandname

ugh, bad few possessions there.


----------



## Pioneer10

I wonder what Phil could turn Lebron into? There is no way Mike Brown would get away with sitting Lebron like Phil did to Kobe


----------



## Imdaman

I am surprised with Waltons defense on Lebron today.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

Brandname said:


> I hate it every time Hughes takes a shot.


I'm scared to type his name in fear of sabotage


----------



## AllEyezonTX

who hand was in the cookie jar that time? lol


----------



## Pioneer10

****ing a Lebron


----------



## Pioneer10

Our defense with Gooden is just terrible: no interior rotation


----------



## AllEyezonTX

"Ez 2"


----------



## remy23

Big defensive play by Hughes.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

"In the Face!"


----------



## Pioneer10

Man we got lucky with that shot: MID RANGE GAME LEBRON


----------



## remy23

LeBron with the big shot. Go James!


----------



## Imdaman

Great shot by Lebron.


----------



## SamTheMan67

That was epic waving off his teamates and hitting a jumper over kobe


----------



## AllEyezonTX

Boobie with the steal!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pioneer10

wtf happened there????/


----------



## SamTheMan67

WOW we just got lucky HOLY


----------



## remy23

What a crazy play. What a turn of events. OMG.


----------



## SamTheMan67

Hughes has really played well he just blocked kobes shot partially


----------



## Pioneer10

lol there was no foul there Kobe


----------



## SamTheMan67

inbound the ball to gibson


----------



## AllEyezonTX

Mike Brown - lol


----------



## remy23

They only took 2 seconds off the clock. That's not close to what ticked off.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

41 - Lbj


----------



## SamTheMan67

lebron clutch on national tv again


----------



## SamTheMan67

You think when the pressures on people just get better? thats how i feel when i watch lebron


----------



## AllEyezonTX

great win, Cavs


----------



## remy23

Cleveland wins!


----------



## SamTheMan67

we should still have our winning streak we are playing like one of the top teams in the league


----------



## Pioneer10

Kobe choked in the 4th

Lebron clutch in the 4th

Lebron = MVP

:wink:


----------



## SamTheMan67

I cant believe how bad that last play was .. was that a mike brown drawn up play for the lakers?


----------



## Imdaman

Great game guys!


----------



## SamTheMan67

I think this is an opportunity for people to realize how good a defender lebron is this season on that play where kobe tried every hesitation crossover mood to no avail


----------



## Basel

I'd love to say the Cavs deserves to win this game...but I just can't.


----------



## Brandname

I told my wife, "That possession looked Cavalier-esque". lol


----------



## hendrix2430

Mr. Glass for MVP


----------



## Imdaman

Larry Hughes would come to play when its against my team.


----------



## Brandname

Anyone notice at the end, we almost lost because Gooden forgot to box out Turiaf, and then Hughes turned the ball over on the inbounds?

I guess there's a reason they normally don't play in the 4th quarter. I will say however, that Hughes overall had a very good game. I was happy with him tonight.


----------



## SamTheMan67

Dude thats 2 straight good games for larry wtf??


----------



## SamTheMan67

Yeah i mean it wasnt hughes fault gibson tripped. to be totally honest without his key shots we wouldnt have been in the game he had 6 very important pts


----------



## futuristxen

M-v-p


----------



## croco

Good game, somehow I enjoy watching the Cavs.


----------



## Pioneer10

Hughes should have called a TO: that was real dumb play by him but can't be too mad it him tonight. This is much closer to the Wizards Hughes we all expected to see 3 years ago.


----------



## Pioneer10

I have no idea how Lebron turned his game around today: he was pretty awful to about halfway through the 4th


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Pioneer10 said:


> Hughes should have called a TO: that was real dumb play by him but can't be too mad it him tonight. This is much closer to the Wizards Hughes we all expected to see 3 years ago.


I only got to watch the last 9 minutes at lunch. But we were running some sets for awhile that really looked nice. With Lebron setting screens off the ball, Larry hughes curling around them and finding Newble diving to the basket.

Larry posting up

Lebron came off a curl and should have had Gooden rolling to the basket but he is an idiot and forgot what he was tought in 7th grade to pick and "roll"


----------



## Brandname

Basel57 said:


> I'd love to say the Cavs deserves to win this game...but I just can't.


I actually think it showed a lot of character to come back from such an impactful injury. And really, even though the last play looked really silly, it was the Cavs defense that caused most of the confusion after watching the replay. I'm really proud of how our guys sprung back in the fourth.


----------



## Pioneer10

Larry used to post up smaller guards A LOT when he was with the Wiz: if he can do that again that will be a huge plus for us.

Just watch and he gets hurt again


----------



## Pioneer10

That's wierd statement to say the Cavs didn't deserve to win the game. If that's the case the Lakers certainly didn't deserve to win.


----------



## Basel

My earlier post probably made me sound like a *******...sorry...

Good game. I'm glad we don't play you guys anymore this year, because it seems like its impossible for us to beat you now.


----------



## SamTheMan67

Yeah lol i wish we always played the lakers for some reason we always wind up winning


----------



## Brandname

Basel57 said:


> My earlier post probably made me sound like a *******...sorry...
> 
> Good game. I'm glad we don't play you guys anymore this year, because it seems like its impossible for us to beat you now.


Don't sweat it. I hope that other people don't read my posts in game threads because I always sound like an *******. I complain about refs during the game threads all the time and basically sound like a whiny *****. I figure you get a pass during them because your emotions are high.


----------



## Basel

Brandname said:


> Don't sweat it. I hope that other people don't read my posts in game threads because I always sound like an *******. I complain about refs during the game threads all the time and basically sound like a whiny *****. I figure you get a pass during them because your emotions are high.


Thanks.

It was just really, really frustrating watching the 4th quarter, and I thought there were a few bad non-calls that just didn't go our way. But there's really not much I can do about it. I always let my emotions get the best of me during close Lakers game, especially when we lose. 

Props to you guys, though. We let you guys back in the game, and then we just looked bad on offense.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Basel57 said:


> My earlier post probably made me sound like a *******...sorry...
> 
> Good game. I'm glad we don't play you guys anymore this year, because it seems like its impossible for us to beat you now.


LOL man I know the feeling (we all do). Most of our game threads people are going off about the refs the entire time, it's just how it is in the heat of competition. 

This was a great game though :cheers:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:


> Hughes should have called a TO: that was real dumb play by him but can't be too mad it him tonight. This is much closer to the Wizards Hughes we all expected to see 3 years ago.


I almost broke my television when Larry threw that pass away under the basket. You just CAN'T make mistakes like that. He played a very strong game though - props to Larry for stepping up


----------



## The OUTLAW

croco said:


> Good game, somehow I enjoy watching the Cavs.



That's because just about every Cavaliers game is decided in the last minute. It's their ongoing attempt at killing me.


----------

